# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер A.J PC Joypad

## login

Прошу помощи. Есть джойпад фирмы A.J (судя по всему noname какой-то). Уточнить модель не представляется возможным. В комплекте шел диск с драйвером вибрации. К великому сожалению диск потерялся. Система понимает этот джойпад, все работает, но нет вибрации. Помогите найти этот драйвер. Из дополнительной информации могу предоставить только фото этого джойпада. Буду рад любому дельному совету.

----------


## xlive

в диспетчере устройств в свойстве каждого устройства на вкладке сведения есть id
оборудования по этому ай ди можно дрова поискать

----------

